# Έτσι το μεταγράφουμε εδώ, αλλιώς το προφέρουν εκεί



## nickel (Nov 24, 2013)

Στο νήμα για τη φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας γίνεται αρκετή συζήτηση για την ευρύτερη ομοφωνία ως προς τη μεταγραφή των ξένων ονομάτων. Με λίγα λόγια, ας γράφουμε «Ντε Γκολ» και ας μαλώνουν οι άλλοι ανάμεσα σε «Ντε Γκωλ» και «Ντε Γκωλλ». Ας γράφουμε «Τέιλορ» και άσε τους να αποφασίσουν ποιο είναι καλύτερο — Τέηλορ, Ταίηλορ, Ταίυλορ ή Τέυλορ.

Εκεί πετάγεται κάποιος και λέει: «Μέχρι να συμφωνήσετε πώς θα μεταγράφετε, εγώ θα τα αφήνω στην ξένη γλώσσα». Μια κουβέντα είναι αυτή. Προφανώς δεν εννοεί ότι τα κινέζικα ονόματα θα τα αφήνει στα κινέζικα και τα αραβικά στα αραβικά. Εννοεί ότι θα τα αφήνει λατινογραμμένα. Και δεν εννοεί ότι θα γράφει Confucius, Paris, Berlin και κυρία Merkel. Ούτε Machiavelli και Machiavellικός ή Don Quixote και donquixotικός. Κάποια διαχωριστική γραμμή θα έχουν στο μυαλό τους οι υποστηρικτές αυτής της άποψης, αλλά δεν σκοπεύω να τους βοηθήσω να τη βρουν. 

Ένας λόγος που υποστηρίζω ότι πρέπει να μεταγράφουμε τα ξένα ονόματα (με κάποια συμπαράθεση του ξενικού εκεί που απαιτείται, επειδή ορισμένοι θα θέλουν να ψάξουν και το μη ελληνικό διαδίκτυο για πληροφορίες), είναι για να έχουμε και (α) μια ομοφωνία ως προς την προφορά των ξένων ονομάτων. Και, ει δυνατόν, (β) να μαθαίνουμε και πώς προφέρουν αυτά τα ονόματα οι συνομιλητές μας στη διεθνή κοινότητα.

Έτσι στα συνέδρια δεν θα προφέρουν οι επιστήμονες τα ξένα ονόματα με προφορά που θα τα κάνει αγνώριστα ούτε θα ζητάτε απεγνωσμένα σε κάποιο λονδρέζικο δισκάδικο τον καινούργιο δίσκο του Μπάουι αφού η ξανθιά πωλήτρια θα καταλάβει μόνο αν τον ζητήσετε σαν Μπόουι.

Δυστυχώς, ούτε το (α) ούτε (β) είναι πάντα στο πρόγραμμα. Συχνά απλοποιούμε την προφορά ή τη μεταφέρουμε λάθος. Γράφουμε _Σέξπιρ_ ή _Σαίξπηρ_ και όχι το _Σέιξπιρ_ που είναι πιο κοντά στην αγγλική προφορά. Για το Cambridge, δίπλα στα τέσσερα _Κέμπριτζ_ υπάρχει και ένα _Κέιμπριτζ_ που επιδιώκει να αποδώσει ακριβέστερα το αγγλικό. Έχουν γίνει πολλές συζητήσεις για ονόματα που έχουν καθιερωθεί με προφορά αρκετά διαφορετική από την ξένη: _Ρούζβελτ_ αντί για _Ρόουζεβελτ_, _Ίστον_ αντί για _Χέστον_, _Τσόρτσιλ_ αντί για _Τσέρτσιλ_. Για να μην αρχίσουμε να αραδιάζουμε τα εξελληνισμένα: χτες ήμουν στην οδό Άστιγγος (ονομαστική: ο Άστιγξ). Στην Αγγλία αυτός ήταν Χέιστινγκζ.

Είδα προ ημερών το όνομα του Άλφρεντ Κίνσεϊ και σκέφτηκα ότι κάπως πρέπει να λέμε στον κόσμο ότι έξω από την Ελλάδα αυτό είναι Κίνζι. Οπότε αποφάσισα ότι πρέπει να έχουμε ένα νήμα που να μαζέψουμε τις μεταγραφές που πρέπει να συνοδεύονται από καμπανάκι: έτσι μεταγράφουμε στην Ελλάδα, αλλά έτσι το λένε εκεί. Και κάνω την αρχή με τη συγκεκριμένη αφορμή:

*Kinsey* : μεταγραφή *Κίνσεϊ* : αγγλική προφορά *κίνζι* [ˈkɪnzi]


Τα φινιρισμένα τα περνάω στον Οβολώνα, εδώ.

Χρησιμοποιώ το εξής πρότυπο:

```
[COLOR="#000080"][B](David) Bowie[/B] : συνήθης μεταγραφή [B]Μπάουι[/B], σπανιότερη [B]Μπόουι[/B] : 
αγγλική προφορά [B]μπόουι[/B] [FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode]['bəʊi][/FONT][/COLOR]
```

που δίνει:
*(David) Bowie* : συνήθης μεταγραφή *Μπάουι*, σπανιότερη *Μπόουι* : αγγλική προφορά *μπόουι* ['bəʊi]

Παίρνω προφορές από ODE, Wikipedia, Forvo, Howjsay κ.ά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 24, 2013)

Μου θύμισες τον φίλο μου τον Graham, που όλοι οι έλληνες της παρέας τον φωνάζαμε Γκράχαμ, και ο ουαλός Έντι τον ρώτησε κάποια στιγμή "τι είναι αυτό το 'γκράχαμ' που λένε όλοι;", γιατί φυσικά εκείνος τον φώναζε Γκρέιαμ. 

Δε θυμάμαι πια τι του απάντησε ο Graham, κάτι για ερασμιακή προφορά, για λατινικά, για μεσαιωνικά αγγλικά, για ιστορική προφορά, τέλος πάντων κάτι που έκανε τον Έντι να κουνήσει το κεφάλι και να αποδεχτεί την ιδιοτροπία των ιθαγενών. 

Και συνεχίσαμε όλοι το βιολί μας.


Προσθήκη nickel:

*Graham* : μεταγραφή *Γκράχαμ* : αγγλική προφορά *γκρέιαμ* [ˈgreɪəm]
όπως στα ονόματα:
Graham Greene
Martha Graham
Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2013)

...
*Stanley Kubrick* *: *μεταγραφή *Κιούμπρικ : *αγγλική προφορά *Κούμπρικ *['kuːbrɪk] (συνήθως)* ή Κιούμπρικ *[ˈkjuːbrɪk]*
*
Συζήτηση εκεί: #655 - #669.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 25, 2013)

Μερικά από τα ...αγαπημένα μου, που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς επικράτησαν στην εποχή της τηλεόρασης όπου ακούγεται η ορθή προφορά:


*Elvis Presley* : μεταγράφεται συνήθως *Πρίσλεϊ* : θα ήθελα *Πρέσλεϊ* : αγγλική προφορά [ˈpresleɪ] (ή [ˈprezleɪ])

*(Tim, Richard) Burton* : μεταγράφεται συνήθως *Μπάρτον* : θα ήθελα *Μπέρτον* : αγγλική προφορά [ˈbɜ:ʳtən]

*Ronald Reagan* : μεταγράφεται συνήθως *Ρήγκαν* : θα ήθελα *Ρέιγκαν* : αγγλική προφορά  [ˈreɪgən] 
Αν και έχω ακούσει σε τηλεοπτική αμερικανική εκπομπή την προφορά _Ρήγκαν_!:huh:


----------



## Irini (Nov 25, 2013)

Για το Graham, φυσικά, για να είμαστε ακριβείς, θα πρέπει να δούμε την χώρα καταγωγής. Γιατί άμα είναι Αμερικάνος, τότε προφέρεται Γκραμ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 25, 2013)

Σωστό. 

Ο Έλβις από την άλλη με αυτό το Πρίσλεϊ (που πολύ δύσκολα θα το αλλάζαμε πια) πάει και μπερδεύεται με τον John Priestley, τον θεατρικό συγγραφέα που συνήθως (;) μεταγράφουμε Τζον Πρίσλεϊ. Εδώ επειδή έχουμε κάποια περιθώρια παρέμβασης, μήπως να το χώσουμε αυτό το τ παρόλο που δεν ακούγεται και πολύ, και να τον κάνουμε Πρίστλεϊ ή καλύτερα Πρίστλι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Ronald Reagan* : μεταγράφεται συνήθως *Ρήγκαν* : θα ήθελα *Ρέιγκαν* : αγγλική προφορά  [ˈreɪgən]


Οι (αναξιόπιστες και απλώς ενδεικτικές) γκουγκλιές είναι:

Ρίγκαν 61.500
Ρήγκαν 31.000
Ρέιγκαν 21.700

Αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα καταφέρουν στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια να βρουν ένα σύστημα μεταγραφής με μέλλον και συνέπεια:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ρόναλντ_Ρήγκαν




Irini said:


> Για το Graham, φυσικά, για να είμαστε ακριβείς, θα πρέπει να δούμε την χώρα καταγωγής. Γιατί άμα είναι Αμερικάνος, τότε προφέρεται Γκραμ.


Εγώ θα καταθέτω βρετανικές προφορές. Οι Βρετανοί προφέρουν Γκρέιαμ και τους Αμερικανούς Graham. Οι Έλληνες δεν κάνουν διακρίσεις, τους κάνουν όλους Γκράχαμ. 




AoratiMelani said:


> μήπως να το χώσουμε αυτό το τ παρόλο που δεν ακούγεται και πολύ, και να τον κάνουμε Πρίστλεϊ ή καλύτερα Πρίστλι;


Σ' αυτό το νήμα η έμφαση είναι στην αγγλική _προφορά_. Όπως λες, έχει εκείνο το ελαφρό τ που στα IPA συμβολίζεται με πλάγιο _t_. 
Για τη μεταγραφή είναι μοιρασμένα τα πράγματα (και στα εξώφυλλα των βιβλίων). Δεν λείπουν τα _Πρίστλεϊ_. Θεωρώ περίεργο ότι δεν βρήκα κανέναν Πρίσλεϊ στον Πάπυρο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 26, 2013)

Από το νήμα αυτό δεν μπορεί να λείπει ο αγαπητός μου Carl Sagan, που στα ελληνικά τον κάναμε Καρλ Σαγκάν, δεν ξέρω γιατί, ίσως παρασυρμένοι από τη Φρανσουάζ;

*Sagan *: συνήθης μεταγραφή *Σαγκάν* : αγγλική προφορά *Σέιγκαν [ˈseɪɡən]*

Επίσης νομίζω δεν μπορεί να λείπει ο ηθοποιός Ronald Reagan, γνωστός κυρίως για το ρόλο του προέδρου των ΗΠΑ που ερμήνευσε με αξιοσημείωτη επιτυχία. 

*Reagan *: συνήθης μεταγραφή *Ρήγκαν* ή *Ρίγκαν*: αγγλική προφορά *Ρέιγκαν [ˈreɪɡən]*

Βέβαια είναι αμερικανοί, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό μας πειράζει μια που όπως είπες θες τη βρεττανική προφορά, αλλά και στη Βρεττανία έτσι τους προφέρουν, σωστά; Οπότε...

Ελπίζω να τα πέτυχα όλα σωστά, αν έχει κάνα λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Επίσης νομίζω δεν μπορεί να λείπει ο ηθοποιός Ronald Reagan, γνωστός κυρίως για το ρόλο του προέδρου των ΗΠΑ που ερμήνευσε με αξιοσημείωτη επιτυχία.
> 
> *Reagan *: συνήθης μεταγραφή *Ρήγκαν* ή *Ρίγκαν*: αγγλική προφορά *Ρέιγκαν [ˈreɪɡən]*


 Μα δεν λείπει. Κοίτα ακριβώς από πάνω. :)


----------



## OldBullLee (Nov 26, 2013)

Να μην ξεχνάμε και τα ονόματα που τόσο η μεταγραφή τους στην ελληνική όσο και η προφορά τους είναι carrement λάθος: όπως των κκ Βαν Γκόγκ, Βαλέσα, Βάργκας Λιόσα, Ήστον κλπ. Δεν θα ήταν χρήσιμο να υπάρχει κάπου η σωστή απόδοση (γραπτή και προφορική) τέτοιων ονομάτων;


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

OldBullLee said:


> Να μην ξεχνάμε και τα ονόματα που τόσο η μεταγραφή τους στην ελληνική όσο και η προφορά τους είναι carrement λάθος: όπως των κκ Βαν Γκόγκ, Βαλέσα, Βάργκας Λιόσα, Ήστον κλπ. Δεν θα ήταν χρήσιμο να υπάρχει κάπου η σωστή απόδοση (γραπτή και προφορική) τέτοιων ονομάτων;



Εδώ θα κάναμε πολύ καλή δουλειά αν δίναμε πληροφορία για την προφορά τόσο από τους Αγγλοσάξονες όσο και από τους κατοίκους της χώρας τους — πρώτα από τους Αγγλοσάξονες (οι περισσότεροι για αυτό ενδιαφερόμαστε).


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2013)

Οι περισσότεροι ενδιαφερόμαστε για τους ομιλητές της γλώσσας τους, Νίκελ. 
Δε νομίζω ότι επηρεάζει το πώς θα το πούμε στα ελληνικά πώς προφέρουν οι Άγγλοι τον πρόεδρο της Γαλλίας, π.χ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> Οι περισσότεροι ενδιαφερόμαστε για τους ομιλητές της γλώσσας τους, Νίκελ.
> Δε νομίζω ότι επηρεάζει το πώς θα το πούμε στα ελληνικά πώς προφέρουν οι Άγγλοι τον πρόεδρο της Γαλλίας, π.χ.



Δεν θα συμφωνήσω και σου θυμίζω το σκοπό του νήματος. Στατιστικά οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες έχουμε επαφές με τον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο ή επικοινωνούμε περισσότερο στην αγγλική γλώσσα παρά στις άλλες. Άρα, είτε μιλάμε σε Αγγλοσάξονες είτε μιλάμε σε Γερμανούς αλλά στην αγγλική γλώσσα, θέλουμε να προφέρουμε λέξεις και ονόματα έτσι που (συνήθως) τα προφέρει και ο συνομιλητής μας. Είτε μιλάω με Γερμανό είτε με Ισπανό, στα αγγλικά τον Βαν Γκογκ θα τον προφέρω Βαν Γκοχ — και θέλω κάποιος να μου το πει αυτό. Θα ήθελα επίσης να με έχουν προετοιμάσει για το Βαν Γκοφ των Εγγλέζων ή το Βαν Γκόου των Αμερικανών. Επειδή δεν πρόκειται να μιλήσω στα γερμανικά με τον Γερμανό ή στα ισπανικά με τον Ισπανό ή στα ολλανδικά με τον Ολλανδό, δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο το πώς θα προφέρουν αυτοί το οτιδήποτε. Έχει βέβαια πλάκα να ξέρεις το Φαν Χοχ ή Φεν Χουχ των Ολλανδών, αλλά έχει άλλου είδους χρηστική αξία.


*Van Gogh* : μεταγραφή *Βαν Γκογκ* : αγγλική προφορά *βαν γκοχ* [van ˈgɒx] αλλά και [van ˈgɒf] (βρετανική) ή [van ˈgɒu] (αμερικάνικη) — ολλανδική: [fan ˈxɒx]


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2013)

Συμφωνώ και θα θυμίσω ότι οι προφορές κάποιων ονομάτων παλιότερα ήταν επηρεασμένες από άλλες γλώσσες που ήταν τότε στο προσκήνιο, γι' αυτό και έχουμε π.χ. Βατ και όχι Γουότ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2013)

Αν ο σκοπός της άσκησης είναι να μιλήσεις στα αγγλικά με κάποιον, τότε μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα λεξικό ή να προσέξεις πώς μιλάει ο συνομιλητής σου και γενικώς να κάνεις ό,τι κάνει κάποιος που μαθαίνει μια γλώσσα- υπάρχουν ένα σωρό λέξεις στην αγγλική που πρέπει να τις ακούσεις για να μάθεις πώς προφέρονται, όχι μόνο ονόματα κι όχι μόνο ξένες. 
Αν ο σκοπός της άσκησης είναι πώς θα το πούμε στα ελληνικά, τότε γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ενδιάμεσο και να μην πάμε κατευθείαν στην αρχική πηγή; Και κλασσικό παράδειγμα είναι οι πρόεδροι της Γαλλίας. Όχι ο τωρινός που έχει γίνει αφορμή για να δείξουν το καλά που τα λένε τα γαλλικά οι παρουσιαστές του μπιμπισί, αλλά ο προηγούμενος. Σαρκοζί ή Σαρκόουζι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2013)

Δεν είναι άσκηση, είναι νήμα σε φόρουμ γλωσσολογίας. Αν δεν βρεις εδώ τέτοιες πληροφορίες τότε πού θα τις βρεις; Ναι, υπάρχουν πολλές λέξεις που πρέπει να μάθεις πώς προφέρονται στα αγγλικά, γιατί η γραφή δεν είναι τόσο συνεπής. Αλλά αυτά τα μαθαίνεις όταν διδάσκεσαι αγγλικά είτε με δάσκαλο είτε από μόνος σου. Δεν σου διδάσκουν προφορά ονομάτων, όμως. Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα να έχουμε έναν συγκεντρωτικό κατάλογο προφορών εδώ, που είναι το καταλληλότερο μέρος, όπου θα μπορούν να το βλέπουν όλοι αντί π.χ. να ψάχνουν να βρουν βιντεάκια με την προφορά του ονόματος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

Εγώ ο ίδιος θα ήθελα να έχω, για δική μου χρήση, κατάλογο με όλες τις αγγλικές προφορές κυριωνυμίων που δεν είναι οι αναμενόμενες. Λίστα με τις πεπονόφλουδες. Άλλο είναι ένα πλήρες λεξικό με προφορές όπου βρίσκεις κάτι που θέλεις (ή δεν το χρησιμοποιείς επειδή βιάζεσαι) και άλλο ο κατάλογος με τις πεπονόφλουδες. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε έναν αρκετά πλήρη κατάλογο εδώ. Αλλά και με κάθε μικρή προσθήκη, κάποιος μαθαίνει κάτι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 26, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μα δεν λείπει. Κοίτα ακριβώς από πάνω. :)


Ε αυτό πια... λοιπόν ξέρεις γιατί δεν το είδα; Έκανα μια αναζήτηση στη σελίδα και δεν μου το εμφάνισε! Φυσικά αν αντί γι' αυτό είχα σκρολάρει και τα είχα κοιτάξει όλα (πράμα που δεν έκανα διότι βαριόμουν και προτίμησα τον πιο γρήγορο τρόπο) θα το είχα δει. Όμως γιατί το find δεν μου βρίσκει λέξεις που υπάρχουν στη σελίδα; α μα πια...


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όμως γιατί το find δεν μου βρίσκει λέξεις που υπάρχουν στη σελίδα; α μα πια...


Τρέχα γύρευε πώς το είχες γράψει... Και δεν μπορείς να βρεις εύκολη δικαιολογία, γιατί είναι γραμμένος με όλες τις πιθανές αγγλικές και ελληνικές ορθογραφίες με εξαίρεση το _Ρέηγκαν_.


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2013)

*Scarlett Johansson* : μεταγραφή *Σκάρλετ Γιόχανσον* : αμερικανική προφορά *τζοχάνσον *[ˈskɑːlət dʒəʊˈhans(ə)n]

*Sean Connery* : παλιότερη μεταγραφή *Σην Κόννερυ*, νεότερη *Σων/Σον Κόνερι* : βρετανική προφορά *σον κόνερι* [ˈʃɔːn ˈkɒnəri]


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2013)

Eλλη, μέχρι να μάθεις τι σημαίνει η φράση "ο σκοπος της άσκησης" καλύτερα να μη λες για ασκήσεις :scared: 

Επίσης τι πάει να πει "δεν μας μαθαίνουν την προφορά των ονομάτων"; Δεν μάθαμε πως προφέρεται στα αγγλικά ο σιδεράς, ο φούρναρης, ο βαρελοποιός, ο ράφτης, ο υφασματέμπορος*; Δεν μάθαμε ένα σωρό τοπωνύμια που είναι και επίθετα; Ή ένα σωρό ονόματα άλλης προέλευσης; Αφού δεν υπάρχουν διαφορετικοί κανόνες για τα ονόματα, τι θα πει "να μας μάθουν τα ονόματα"; 
Κι όποιος θέλει τις δύσκολες λέξεις και δεν έχει διάθεση να τις ψάχνει σε κανένα βιβλίο (υπάρχουν έτοιμα βιβλία γι'αυτό το σκοπό), υπάρχει το ίντερνετ, ακόμα κι η Γουικιπίντια. Και υπάρχει στο κάτω κάτω κι η κοινή λογική μας. Να, αυτό που λέει πιο πάνω ο Εάριος για τη Σκάρλετ, υπάρχει περίπτωση Έλληνας γνώστης της αμερικανικής, με κάποια επαφή με τη γλώσσα κι όχι τελείως ξεκομμένος, να το κάνει λάθος όταν μιλάει αγγλικά; Ή υπάρχει κανένας που δεν γνωρίζει ότι ο Παπαθανασίου είναι γνωστός στους αμερικανόφωνους ως Βαντζέλις (εμ, δεν έβαζε κι αυτός ένα h μετά το g να το προλάβει; ) και έχουνε ολόκληρες συζητήσεις για το ποιά είναι η σωστή προφορά του. Ο τελείως ξεκομμένος από τη γλώσσα, που θα βρεθεί μια φορά στα δέκα χρόνια να κάνει συζήτηση στην Αγγλική γλώσσα, δε νομίζω ότι θα κολλήσει μόνο στο όνομα της δίδας Γιόχανσον. 

Επίσης, πολλά τα έχουμε εμπεδώσει. Όσοι είμαστε τόσο μεγάλοι ώστε να θυμόμαστε την προεδρία του Κλίντον, είχαμε ακούσει εκατό φορές ότι πριν γίνει πρόεδρος ήταν κυβερνήτης της πολιτείας του Αρκάνσας- και είχαμε ακούσει επίσης εκατό φορές ότι οι αμερικανοί το προφέρουν Άρκανσο. :blush:

Τώρα για το πώς λένε τον ζωγράφο των ηλιοτροπίων οι αγγλόφωνοι, η απάντηση είναι: ούτε κι αυτοί ξέρουν. Κι αυτό το λέω έχοντας ζήσει είκοσι χρόνια σε αγγλόφωνη χώρα και έχοντας μεγαλώσει σε δίγλωσσο περιβάλλον και έχοντας διαπιστώσει ότι οι μόνοι που είναι τόσο ανήσυχοι για την προφορά τους είναι οι Έλληνες, που νομίζουν ότι οι Άγγλοι νοιάζονται για το πώς μιλάει κανείς τη γλώσσα τους, όπως νοιάζονται οι Έλληνες για τη δική τους. 

Πίσω στον Βαν Γκογκ, υπάρχει η συνιστώμενη προφορά η οποία ήδη περιλαμβάνει σύμφωνο που δεν είναι κοινό στην αγγλική γλώσσα και για πολλούς είναι προβληματικό (x), και υπάρχει και το "ο καθένας λέει ό,τι θέλει γιατί ξέρουν ότι οι Ολλανδοί το λένε κάπως αλλιώς". Έτσι τον έχουνε κάνει από Ρώσσο (Βαγγώφ) μέχρι Ασιάτη (Βανγκ-Ο). Οπότε το να ξέρει κανείς την "ορθή" προφορά ενός Ολλανδικού ονόματος στην αγγλική γλώσσα δεν εξασφαλίζει καλύτερη συνεννόηση. 

Α, και σχετικά με τον Ρόναλντ Ρήγκαν, τότε που ήταν ακόμα πρόεδρος η μικρή SBE είχε φιλοξενήσει κάτι αμερικανάκια από το Τέξας και πάνω στο μπλα μπλα αναφερθήκαμε και στον πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ, που επειδή δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ τις ειδήσεις στα αγγλικά τον είπα όπως τον λέγαμε στην Ελλάδα. Διάλογος:
Λέιν, ετών 14: Who?
SBE, επίσης 14: The president of the United States
Λέιν: It's pronounced Ray-gun.
SBE: Thanks, I didn't know that. 
Και συνεχίσαμε την κουβέντα μας.
Aπλούστατο και φυσιολογικό. Αυτά συμβαίνουν στην κουβέντα σε ξένη γλώσσα. Κανένας δεν ξέρει τα πάντα. Κι εγώ στα ελληνικά παρατονίζω λέξεις γιατί δεν έδωσα ποτέ σημασία στον τόνο τους και δεν τις έχω συναντήσει παρά μόνο γραπτές. Α, ξέχασα, στην Ελλάδα έχουμε λίγο πρόβλημα με αυτό. :s

Όλα τα άλλα μου θυμίζουν τη Λινγκ/ Λούσι Λιού (you said Ling, hard L, hard G; it's Ling, soft L, soft G) :huh:


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

Τα φινιρισμένα τα περνάω στον Οβολώνα, εδώ.

Χρησιμοποιώ το εξής πρότυπο:

```
[COLOR="#000080"][B](David) Bowie[/B] : συνήθης μεταγραφή [B]Μπάουι[/B], σπανιότερη [B]Μπόουι[/B] : 
αγγλική προφορά [B]μπόουι[/B] [FONT=Lucida Sans Unicode]['bəʊi][/FONT][/COLOR]
```

που δίνει:
*(David) Bowie* : συνήθης μεταγραφή *Μπάουι*, σπανιότερη *Μπόουι* : αγγλική προφορά *μπόουι* ['bəʊi]

Παίρνω προφορές από ODE, Wikipedia, Forvo, Howjsay κ.ά.

Πρέπει να αξιοποιήσουμε το σύνδεσμο που έδωσε η SBE:
List of names in English with counterintuitive pronunciations
για τα γνωστά ονόματα που μεταγράφουμε με τρόπο διαφορετικό από τον τρόπο που τα προφέρουν οι Αγγλοσάξονες. Δηλαδή, ο Michael Crichton δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αφού τον μεταγράφουμε σωστά, Κράιτον. Μας ενδιαφέρει όμως ο Beaufort (που δεν τον έχει η λίστα και μόλις τον θυμήθηκα).

*Beaufort* (of Beaufort scale): συνήθης μεταγραφή *Μποφόρ* ή *Μπωφόρ* : αγγλική προφορά *μπόουφερτ* [ˈbəʊfət]


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τρέχα γύρευε πώς το είχες γράψει... Και δεν μπορείς να βρεις εύκολη δικαιολογία, γιατί είναι γραμμένος με όλες τις πιθανές αγγλικές και ελληνικές ορθογραφίες με εξαίρεση το _Ρέηγκαν_.


Αγγλικά το είχα γράψει, Reagan, επειδή σκέφτηκα ότι αυτό ήταν το μόνο σίγουρο και χωρίς παραλλαγές, σε αντίθεση με τις ελληνικές μεταγραφές. Γνωρίζοντας τον εαυτό μου και την τάση μου για γκάφες, υποθέτω ότι έχεις δίκιο και το έγραψα λάθος, παρά το γεγονός ότι επανέλαβα δύο φορές (και άλλη μία μετά το σχόλιο της Αλεξάνδρας).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 27, 2013)

OK λύθηκε το μυστήριο, διότι το ξανάπαθα σε άλλη σελίδα και το σκάλισα: η αναζήτηση είναι ευαίσθητη σε πεζά-κεφαλαία και δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει. Υποθέτω πως είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων, αλλά τέλος πάντων εκεί οφειλόταν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> OK λύθηκε το μυστήριο, διότι το ξανάπαθα σε άλλη σελίδα και το σκάλισα: η αναζήτηση είναι ευαίσθητη σε πεζά-κεφαλαία και δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει. Υποθέτω πως είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων, αλλά τέλος πάντων εκεί οφειλόταν.



Ευαίσθητη είναι η δική σου; Εγώ πάντως, τόσο ψάξε-ψάξε, δεν την αφήνω σε χλωρό κλαρί κι έχει σκληραγωγηθεί. 
Τώρα όμως μου κάνει διακρίσεις. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Στον καινούργιο Firefox το Match Case είναι τέρμα δεξιά και μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί με πάτημα. Για αυτό λέτε; Η αρχική επιλογή είναι η μη ευαίσθητη.


----------



## OldBullLee (Dec 2, 2013)

Αγαπημένο μου παράδειγμα ο κάπτεν Λέμιουελ Γκάλιβερ (Lemuel Gulliver), που έγινε γνωστός στην Ελλάδα ως Γκιούλιβερ.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Ronald Reagan* : μεταγράφεται συνήθως *Ρήγκαν, Ρίγκαν ή Ρέιγκαν* : αγγλική προφορά *Ρέιγκαν*  [ˈreɪgən]


Να και η πιο παράδοξη μεταγραφή: *Ρέηγκαν*
Υποθέτω πως το έγραψε μη _Η _για να «καλοπιάσει» το μάτι που έχει συνηθίσει το _Ρήγκαν_, διορθώνοντας ταυτόχρονα την προφορά...


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Την ξέχασα. Δεν έχει τίποτα το περίεργο. Εδώ είμαστε στο 2013 και υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλοί που μεταγράφουν _ημέηλ_. Ας μου πει κάποιος ποια αντιστρεψιμότητα έχει αυτό το κατασκεύασμα!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 7, 2013)

άσχετο: παλιά προπαγάνδιζα την χρήση του αρκτικόλεξου ηλ.τα. για το e-mail, ως λογοπαίγνιο του ΕΛΤΑ


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 31, 2013)

άλλο ένα εκνευριστικό που δεν το χωράει το μυαλό μου: 
*Michael Schumacher* : μεταγράφεται συνήθως *Μίκαελ Σουμάχερ* : γερμανική προφορά  Μίχαελ Σούμαχερ [ˈmɪçaʔɛl ˈʃuːmaxɐ]


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2013)

Τον προφέρουμε Σουμάχερ εδώ επειδή οι Άγγλοι τον προφέρουν συνήθως με δύο τόνους, δηλαδή Σούμάχερ, όπως άλλωστε και το shoemaker [ˈʃuːˌmeɪkə(r)].


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 31, 2013)

Η ένστασή μου είναι στο ch που τη μία γίνεται -ορθώς- Χ, ενώ την άλλη Κ...

Το ΙΡΑ το αντέγραψα από την βίκη. Τώρα παρατήρησα πως έχει Glottal stop (πώς το λέμε στα ελληνικά; ). Νομίζω πως είναι υπερβολή αυτό, και τελευταία το έχω δει να εμφανίζεται παντού. Κατ' αρχάς στην συγκεκριμένη λέξη δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό και το θεωρώ λάθος που το έγραψαν έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2013)

Τι να πεις λοιπόν για την προφορά του ch στις αγγλικές λέξεις chair, character, loch;


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2013)

Το πρόβλημά μας δεν είναι η αγγλική προφορά αλλά η ελληνική. Η ελληνική Βίκι Μίχαελ τον λέει, κι εγώ έτσι τον ήξερα μέχρι προχτές, που παρατήρησα ότι ποικίλλει ανάλογα με το κανάλι και τον δημοσιογράφο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 31, 2013)

Ίσως -κι αυτό είναι υπόθεση- το Μίχαελ ξενίζει, γιατί είναι πολύ κοντά στο Μιχαήλ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2014)

Ο μπαμπάς της Αντζελίνας Jon Voight είναι από τα ονόματα που απ' ό,τι φαίνεται ταλαιπωρούνται στα ελληνικά. Μιλάω για το αστείο "Γιον" που έχει επικρατήσει εδώ και χρόνια, αν και τελευταία έχει αρχίσει να διορθώνεται. Γιατί "Γιον", αδέρφια; Στη Γερμανία ή στη Σουηδία έχει γεννηθεί ο άνθρωπος; Γιατί τον Jon Bon Jovi τον λέτε "Τζον" και τον κύριο Βόιτ τον λέτε "Γιον"; Το Jon είναι υποκοριστικό του Jonathan, απλούστατα. *Τζον Βόιτ, *λοιπόν*.*

Jonathan Vincent "Jon" Voight (born December 29, 1938) is an American actor.​


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι τον λένε έτσι γιατί έχει σλοβάκικη καταγωγή και υποθέτω ότι στα σλοβάκικα το J προφέρεται σαν το Y.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2014)

Εντάξει τώρα, με τίποτα. Ο άνθρωπος είναι Αμερικανός και τον λένε Τζόναθαν. Τι σημασία έχει τι καταγωγή είχε ο πατέρας του ή ο παππούς του; Είναι σλοβάκικο όνομα το Τζόναθαν; Μ' αυτή τη λογική ένας Έλληνας δημοσιογράφος αποφάσισε πριν από αρκετά χρόνια ότι κακώς τον φωνάζουν "Τζον" οι δικοί του και θα έπρεπε να τον φωνάζουν "Γιον" επειδή ο παππούς του είχε γεννηθεί στη Σλοβακία και ο άλλος παππούς του στη Γερμανία. Έλα, δηλαδή, ανίδεε Αμερικανέ, να σου δείξω εγώ πώς πρέπει να προφέρεις το όνομά σου. Έτσι πάει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2014)

Όχι, δεν δικαιολογώ την προφορά, λέω πώς μπορεί να προέκυψε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2014)

Aston Kutcher = Άστον Κούτσερ - όχι Κάτσερ.
Rumer Willis = Ρούμερ Γουίλις - όχι Ράμερ.

Δεν ξέρω γιατί οι νέοι Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι έχουν αδυναμία να μεταγράφουν το u πολύ συχνότερα ως α, παρά ως ου. Θυμάμαι ότι παλιότερα συνέβαινε το αντίθετο.


----------



## nikosl (Aug 25, 2014)

*(Richard, David) Attenborough* : συνήθης μεταγραφή *Ατένμπορο* : αγγλική προφορά *Άτενμπρο *['at(ə)nb(ə)rə] 

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/media/english/uk_pron/a/att/atten/attenborough_1_gb_1.mp3


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2014)

Ωραίος! Πρόσεξε και την πονηρή προσθήκη που έκανα.

(Πήγα στην αντίστοιχη σελίδα του ODE, ζήτησα να δω τον κώδικα της σελίδας, βρήκα τη διεύθυνση του ηχητικού και... αυτά.)


----------



## Earion (Aug 25, 2014)

[SUP]Τρεις περιπτώσεις παρατονισμού:[/SUP]*

Pablo Ruiz y Picasso*, γνωστός ευρύτερα ως *Pablo Picasso*. Επειδή έγινε γνωστός από τα γαλλικά (αφού σταδιοδρόμησε στη Γαλλία*), στην Ελλάδα μεταφέρθηκε ως *Πικασσό*. Τώρα πια έχει επικρατήσει από καιρό ο αυθεντικός ισπανικός τύπος: *Πικάσο*.

* Μπορεί να σας ξενίζει, αλλά ο Πικάσο κατατάσσεται στους ζωγράφους της Γαλλίας. Δείτε εδώ (εντελώς πρόχειρη επιλογή) στον Κατάλογο της Βιβλιοθήκης του Κογκρέσου:









*Jack Kerouac*. Η Βικιπαίδεια δίνει και την προφορά (/ˈkεruːæk/ ή /ˈkεruɵæk/). Η γαλλο-καναδική καταγωγή και ανατροφή του φαίνεται ότι επηρέασε τους Έλληνες ποιητές (με προεξάρχοντα τον Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκο) να τονίσουν το όνομά του στη λήγουσα, Κερουάκ. Ο Γιώργος Ίκαρος Μπαμπασάκης (από απροσεξία πιστεύω, όχι από ασέβεια) τσιτάρισε Εμπειρίκο παρατονίζοντας. Σήμερα πια τον λέμε, κατά το αμερικανικό, Κέρουακ.

*Simon Bolivar* (Simón José Antonio de la Santísima Trinidad Bolívar). Ο ελευθερωτής της Νότιας Αμερικής *Σιμόν Μπολίβαρ* έναν αιώνα μετά το θάνατό του μπήκε στο πάνθεον της νεοελληνικής μυθολογίας απαθανατισμένος έτσι όπως τον θέλησε ο Νίκος Εγγονόπουλος: *Σίμων Μπολιβάρ* (του Σίμωνος Μπολιβάρ, τον Σίμωνα Μπολιβάρ). Το κύρος του Εγγονόπουλου βαραίνει συντριπτικά, κι όσο και να προσπαθούν οι σημερινοί, δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει.


----------



## nikosl (Aug 25, 2014)

Ας βάλω ένα ακόμη με την πονηρή προσθήκη του Νίκελ

*(Marie, Pierre) Curie* : μεταγραφή *Κιουρί* : αγγλική προφορά *Κιούρι* [ˈkjʊəri]

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/media/english/uk_pron/c/cur/curie/curie__gb_1.mp3


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2014)

...
Limey curiosities.  Mary's little lamb, with curry.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 25, 2014)

nikosl said:


> Ας βάλω ένα ακόμη με την πονηρή προσθήκη του Νίκελ
> 
> *(Marie, Pierre) Curie* : μεταγραφή *Κιουρί* : αγγλική προφορά *Κιούρι* [ˈkjʊəri]
> 
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/media/english/uk_pron/c/cur/curie/curie__gb_1.mp3




Βέβαια αυτό λίγο μάς νοιάζει γιατί ο Κιουρί, του οποίου το επίθετο πήρε η Μαρί, δεν ήταν Βρετανός αλλά Γάλλος. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν είναι σωστό να προφέρουμε Κιούρι ή Κιουρί την μονάδα μέτρησης ραδιενέργειας.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2014)

...
*Κιουρί*, γιατί αλλιώς θα σε κοιτάνε κιούριουσλι στο Ελλάντα, και δικαίως, αφού ονομάστηκε προς τιμήν των Κιουρί.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curie

Και *μικροκιουρί* (όχι *μάικροκιούρι), *πικοκιουρί* (όχι *πάικοκιούρι), κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nikosl (Aug 25, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Βέβαια αυτό λίγο μάς νοιάζει γιατί ο Κιουρί, του οποίου το επίθετο πήρε η Μαρί, δεν ήταν Βρετανός αλλά Γάλλος. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν είναι σωστό να προφέρουμε Κιούρι ή Κιουρί την μονάδα μέτρησης ραδιενέργειας.



Νομίζω ότι μας νοιάζει. Ακολουθώ τη λογική του Νίκελ με την οποία ξεκίνησε αυτό το νήμα, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο Greek--> English. Δεν εξετάζουμε την ορθή προφορά στη γλώσσα προέλευσης, ούτε προτείνουμε την αλλαγή της μεταγραφής στα ελληνικά, αλλά πώς προφέρεται σε αγγλόφωνο περιβάλλον. Με λίγα λόγια πχ, πώς θα το προφέρεις όταν κάνεις μια ομιλία στα αγγλικά χωρίς να προκαλέσεις (αν δεν θέλεις) την περιέργεια του ακροατηρίου ή πώς αναμένεις να το προφέρει ο συνομιλητής σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2014)

nikosl said:


> Νομίζω ότι μας νοιάζει. Ακολουθώ τη λογική του Νίκελ με την οποία ξεκίνησε αυτό το νήμα, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο Greek--> English. Δεν εξετάζουμε την ορθή προφορά στη γλώσσα προέλευσης, ούτε προτείνουμε την αλλαγή της μεταγραφής στα ελληνικά, αλλά πώς προφέρεται σε αγγλόφωνο περιβάλλον. Με λίγα λόγια πχ, πώς θα το προφέρεις όταν κάνεις μια ομιλία στα αγγλικά χωρίς να προκαλέσεις (αν δεν θέλεις) την περιέργεια του ακροατηρίου ή πώς αναμένεις να το προφέρει ο συνομιλητής σου.



Έχεις δίκιο ως προς το νήμα, τον σκοπό του οποίου άλλωστε ενστερνίζομαι, αλλά εδώ απλά πρόκειται για μεταβολή τόνου και οι Βρετανοί δεν θα το θεωρούσαν ασυνήθιστο, περίεργο ή ακατάληπτο να προφέρεις ένα γαλλικό όνομα με γαλλική προφορά (συγκεκριμένα για γαλλικά ονόματα μιλάω). Μερικές φορές συνηθίζονται και οι δυο προφορές, γαλλική και βρετανική. Δεν πρόκειται για κάποια περίεργη/λανθασμένη μεταγραφή που έχουμε κάνει σε κάποιο αγγλικό όνομα, την γαλλική προφορά διατηρήσαμε.

Πρόσεξε ότι ιστοχώροι όπως το howjsay δίνουν και την ξενική προφορά σε ονόματα που αυτή συνηθίζεται στα βρετανικά αγγλικά. Καλή ώρα. Επιπροσθέτως υπάρχει μια τάση πλέον να ακούγεται και η αυθεντική προφορά ή κάτι που να την πλησιάζει, όταν πρόκειται για διάσημα ονόματα.

Επί τη ευκαιρία, το howjsay δίνει και την αγγλική και την ιταλική προφορά του *Scorsese *(Σκορσέζι και Σκορσέζε, αντίστοιχα), που στα ελληνικά για κάποιον τελείως ανεξήγητο λόγο προφέρουμε συχνά _Σκορτσέζε_. Πού βρέθηκε το τσ; 

Τέλος, να προσθέσω και τον _*Dvořák*_, που μου ήρθε, που είναι _Ντβόρζακ_ και στα αγγλικά και στα τσέχικα (με μικρότερη έμφαση στο ζήτα, απ' οσό καταλαβαίνω). Προσοχή με τον άλλον τον _*Dvorak*_, τον Αμερικάνο, που προφέρεται _Ντβόρακ_.


----------



## SBE (Aug 26, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέει το λεξικό για την προφορά του Κιουρί στα αγγλικά, αλλά εγώ που εργάζομαι στο χώρο και πού και πού προκύπτει και η συγκεκριμένη μονάδα και η οικογένεια Κιουρί, τόνο στη λήγουσα ακούω από τους Άγγλους. 
Μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι κι οι Άγγλοι έχουν σνομπ γαλλομαθείς. 
Τον Τσέχο συνθέτη από την άλλη, ο άγγλος Μήτσος (ο Τζίμης; ) τον προφέρει χωρίς ζ και λοιπά. Οι μουσικόφιλοι δεν ξέρω, εγώ δεν συχνάζω σε τέτοια στέκια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> τόνο στη λήγουσα ακούω από τους Άγγλους.
> Μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι κι οι Άγγλοι έχουν σνομπ γαλλομαθείς.



Καλημέρα. Ισχύει. Είναι οι γαλλομαθείς αγγλόφωνοι που δεν έχουν δώσει σημασία στη σωστή προφορά από τους ομοεθνείς τους. 

Προφορά:
http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/curie

Ωραίο ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC. Δείτε έστω και μόνο την αρχή.

(Και, ναι, το νήμα είναι για να μην προφέρουμε έξω τα ονόματα όπως τα λέμε εδώ, σαν Μήτσοι.  )


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2014)

Noμίζω το έχω ξαναπεί και πιο πάνω ότι αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει τη σωστή προφορά κοινών λέξεων* ή δεν ξέρει πώς να βρει τη σωστή προφορά δεν σώζεται από αυτό το νήμα. Αν δε είναι και μεταφραστής απο αγγλικά, τότε είναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα γι'αυτόν. 

*Τις σπάνιες λέξεις τις λένε λάθος κι οι αγγλόφωνοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2014)

Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Ένας από τους τρόπους να βρει κανείς την σωστή προφορά και σωστή μεταγραφή είναι το Ίντερνετ. Σήμερα δε είναι ο βασικός τρόπος. Τι είναι η Λεξιλογία;


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2014)

Σε χίλια δυο πράγματα η Λεξιλογία κάνει τη διαμεσολάβηση. Δεν συσσωρεύουμε πλήρεις καταλόγους για το ένα ή το άλλο ενδιαφέρον ή αδιάφορο για τον κλάδο μας πράγμα. Κυρίως φέρνουμε εδώ όσα εμείς βρούμε περίεργα, καινούργια και ενδιαφέροντα, σαν μια ευχάριστη γεύση που θέλουμε να μοιραστούμε με τους άλλους. Έτσι, άλλωστε, με τις μικρές δόσεις πετυχαίνουμε καλύτερα και τη γνώση. Αν έφτιαχνα μια πληρέστατη λίστα με όλες ή πολλές από τις λέξεις που ανήκουν σ' αυτή την κατηγορία, θα κάνατε μια νοερή σημείωση ότι θα τη βρίσκατε εδώ, όταν κι αν θα τη χρειαζόσαστε, αν και δεν θα μπορούσε να ανταγωνιστεί την τεράστια ήδη λίστα του Forvo.com. Έτσι όμως στο τέλος θα έχουμε (αν την έχουμε κι αυτή) τη γνώση για το πού μπορούμε να βρούμε απαντήσεις, αλλά μέσα μας δεν θα έχουμε οι ίδιοι καμιά απάντηση. Ουφ, τη γενιά του ίντερνετ περιγράφω...


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2014)

Είναι πολλαπλά τα ζητήματα. 
Μερικές από τις λέξεις που έχουν προηγηθεί σε αυτή τη λίστα τις θεωρώ πολύ απλές και κοινές για να είναι σε αυτή τη λίστα. Όποιος δεν ξέρει ότι η κατάληξη που στα ελληνικά μεταγράφεται -έι στα αγγλικά προφέρεται κατά 99% -ι μάλλον έχεις κάποιες σοβαρές ελλείψεις στις γνώσεις αγγλικών. 
Επίσης θεωρώ αυτονόητο το ότι όποιος ελληνόφωνος μιλάει αγγλικά θα αντιλαμβάνεται ότι πολλά ονόματα δεν προφέρονται στην αγγλική γλώσσα όπως στην ελληνική κι ότι άμα δεν είναι σίγουρος καλό είναι να ελέγχει. Το ίδιο με άλλες γλώσσες, φυσικά.
Αλλά την έχουμε κάνει και πιο πάνω τη συζήτηση αυτή, οπότε δε χρειάζεται να επαναλαμβανόμαστε.


----------



## Earion (Sep 8, 2014)

Κι άλλος ένας παρατονισμός:

*Macbeth* = Μακμπέθ. 

Βλ. http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=macbeth 
και https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIaIsEDd6pc

Στα ελληνικά έχει καθιερωθεί *Μάκβεθ*.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ ο ίδιος θα ήθελα να έχω, για δική μου χρήση, κατάλογο με όλες τις αγγλικές προφορές κυριωνυμίων που δεν είναι οι αναμενόμενες. Λίστα με τις πεπονόφλουδες. ... Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε έναν αρκετά πλήρη κατάλογο εδώ. Αλλά και με κάθε μικρή προσθήκη, κάποιος μαθαίνει κάτι.



Ουαλικά τοπωνύμια δεχόμαστε; 

Αυτό δεν είναι μια απλή πεπονόφλουδα (αν ήταν, το πεπόνι ίσα που θα χώραγε σε ποδοσφαιρικό γήπεδο), είναι άθλος μέγας και τρανός.

Η προφορά του Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch (meaning: The church of Mary in the hollow of the white hazel near the fierce whirlpool and the church of Tysilio by the red cave):






Watch This Weatherman Casually Say 58-Letter-Long Welsh Town Name

The long name cannot be considered an authentic Welsh-language toponym. It was artificially contrived in the 1860s to bestow upon the station the feature of having the longest name of any railway station in Britain, an early example of a publicity stunt. The village's website credits the name to a cobbler from the nearby village of Menai Bridge. According to Sir John Morris-Jones the name was created by a local tailor, whose name he did not confide, letting the secret die with him. The current postmark shows the name Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, but there are contemporary examples of the longer name seen below.

The village was originally known as Llanfair Pwllgwyngyll ("St Mary's in Hollow of the White Hazel Township"). Pwllgwyngyll was the original mediaeval township where the village is today.

Όνομα και μη χωριό. Χωριό και μη όνομα. Μη, σου λέω!


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

Πήρε το μάτι μου κάπου Έλληνες να συζητούν για συγγράμματα σε μπρέιλ και μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα, οπότε ειπα να θυμηθούμε ότι ο Λουδοβίκος Μπράιγ (Louis Braille), εφευρέτης του κώδικα γραφής που φέρει το όνομά του, ήταν Γάλλος και στην Ελλάδα έτσι τον ξέρουμε. 
O Μπρέιλ από την άλλη ήταν μάλλον ο αμερικανός ξάδερφος του Βέλγου ασματοποιού Ζακ Μπρελ. 
Είναι επίσης ο Μπράιγ στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 18, 2016)

SBE said:


> Πήρε το μάτι μου κάπου Έλληνες να συζητούν για συγγράμματα σε μπρέιλ και μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα, οπότε είπα να θυμηθούμε ότι ο Λουδοβίκος Μπράιγ (Louis Braille), εφευρέτης του κώδικα γραφής που φέρει το όνομά του, ήταν Γάλλος και στην Ελλάδα έτσι τον ξέρουμε.
> O Μπρέιλ από την άλλη ήταν μάλλον ο αμερικανός ξάδερφος του Βέλγου ασματοποιού Ζακ Μπρελ.
> Είναι επίσης ο Μπράιγ στα αγγλικά.



Louis Braille


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2016)

Την ανορθογραφία δεν τη γλυτωσα! Ας το διορθώσει κάποιος.


nickel: ΟΚ, έγιναν οι ορθογραφικές διορθώσεις. Να αλλάξω και το _γλυτωσα_ σε _γλίτωσα_;


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2017)

Αλλιώς το προφέρουμε εδώ, αλλιώς το προφέρουν εκεί.


----------



## Neikos (Jul 29, 2017)

Χαιρετώ σας. 
Πώς θα μεταγράφατε το *Thirlwell* στα ελληνικά και ποια είναι η αγγλική προφορά του; 
Ελπίζω να το έβαλα στο σωστό νήμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2017)

...
Θέρλγουερλ, όπως το λέει ο Τζέι Τζι Θέρλγουερλ (Τζέιμς Τζορτζ) στο 0:42 εδώ:


----------



## Neikos (Jul 30, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ, Δαεμάνε. Το δεύτερο ρο το έβαλες κατά λάθος; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το ακούω σαν Θέρλγουε(ρ)λ. Ακούω κάτι σαν Θίρογουελ, αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τ' αυτιά μου σήμερα μου φαίνεται. Αυστραλός δεν είναι αυτός; Φαντάζομαι ότι κάθε αγγλόφωνη περιοχή θα το λέει κ διαφορετικά. Άκουσα μια αγγλίδα να το λέει δυο τρεις φορές σήμερα κ καταλάβαινα κάτι σαν Θίλοβελ. Με το Ο να μην ακούγεται πολύ καθαρά. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως προκύπτει τέτοια προφορά. Εγώ σαν βέρος τεξανός που είμαι θα το πρόφερα Θίργουελ έχοντας ένα στάχυ σφηνωμένο στην άκρη των χειλιών. Ίσως μας λύσει την απορία ο Θησέας αν το δει. Χαιρετώ προς το παρόν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2017)

Neikos said:


> ...Το δεύτερο ρο το έβαλες κατά λάθος;



Ναι, βέβαια, δίκιο έχεις, το διαγράφω, μην πάρω κανέναν στον βραχνό λαιμό μου. Δεν ξέρω πού κοίταζα ή τι άκουγα εκείνη τη στιγμή (ψέματα, ξέρω· μια ταινία τρόμου που δουλεύω τώρα, βασισμένη σε βιβλίο του Κινγκ πολύ αρρωστημένο κι έχω αρρωστήσει), ή πώς μου κόλλησε το whirl αντί για το well. Τα υπόλοιπα θέλουν κουβέντα, με πιο καθαρό μυαλό απ' όσο έχω τώρα. Χαιρετώ, κι ες αύριον.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2017)

Εγώ Neikos ακούω Θέρελγουελ, όπως θα το έλεγε ο Σκωτσέζος φίλος μου, που το κορίτσι το έλεγε γκέρελ και την πιρουέτα τουέρελ. 
Ένας Αμερικανός μάλλον θα το έλεγε Θέργουελ, αλλά οι Άγγλοι το λένε Θέλγουελ /θə:lwɛl/, όπως ακριβώς προφέρεται το irl στο κορίτσι και στη στροφή.


----------



## Neikos (Jul 30, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ, SBE. Σωστός o παραλληλισμός με το girl, έχεις δίκιο. Σε δύο βιντεάκια που βρήκα πριν με Άγγλους να λένε το όνομα, μου φάνηκε ότι το προφέρουν όπως το γράφεις στο τέλος, *Θέλγουελ*. Για κάποιο λόγο, όλα τα "ε" τα άκουγα μια "ι" και μια "ο" χθες. 
Πονεμένη ιστορία αυτοί οι Σκοτσέζοι. Μια φορά μόνο βρέθηκα σε παρέα με Σκοτσέζους στο πανεπιστήμιο και τα πρώτα λεπτά, μέχρι να προσαρμοστούν λιγάκι τα αυτιά κι o εγκέφαλος, νόμιζα ότι μιλούσαν άλλη γλώσσα. Όχι ότι μετά βελτιώθηκε και πολύ η κατανόηση βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Ελπίζω να μην έχει αλλάξει η απάντηση ως προς τη μεταγραφή, η οποία παραμένει *Θέρλγουελ*, ό,τι κι αν λέτε για την προφορά.


----------



## Neikos (Jul 30, 2017)

Σωστά Νίκελ, προσπαθούσα να βγάλω άκρη με την προφορά και τη μεταγραφή την ξέχασα. Οπότε, ας το συνοψίσουμε κάπως έτσι :

*Thirlwell* : μεταγραφή *Θέρλγουελ* : αγγλική προφορά *Θέλγουελ* /θə:lwɛl/


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2017)

Βέβαια από τη στιγμή που το ρλγ είναι λίγο στρυφνό, θα έλεγα ότι το φάγωμα του ρ δεν του κάνει κακό.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2017)

SBE said:


> Βέβαια από τη στιγμή που το ρλγ είναι λίγο στρυφνό, θα έλεγα ότι το φάγωμα του ρ δεν του κάνει κακό.



Σύμφωνοι, και γι' αυτό το τρώνε και οι αγγλόφωνοι με διάφορους τρόπους (με τόσα βότσαλα στο στόμα, όλο και κάποιο θα παραπέσει, θα το φτύσουν), αλλά με το στόμα, όχι με το χέρι στο γραφτό.

Τι καλά να μη χρειάζεται να γράψω αυτά που σκεφτόμουν χτες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2017)

Neikos said:


> Πονεμένη ιστορία αυτοί οι σκοτσέζοι. Μια φορά μόνο βρέθηκα σε παρέα με σκοτσέζους στο πανεπιστήμιο κ τα πρώτα λεπτά, μέχρι να προσαρμοστούν λιγάκι τα αυτιά κ o εγκέφαλος, νόμιζα ότι μιλούσαν άλλη γλώσσα. Όχι ότι μετά βελτιώθηκε κ πολύ η κατανόηση βέβαια.



Κλασικό:


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2017)

Κάπως έτσι είμαι εγώ με το GPS μου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2017)

SBE said:


> Κάπως έτσι είμαι εγώ με το GPS μου.



Σίγουρα δεν είσαι η μόνη:


----------

